# HP NC552SFP-10-gb Ethnernet NIC



## splattner (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

Does anybody know if the HP BC552SFP-10-gb Ethnernet NIC Card (based on BladeEngine 3 controller) works with FreeBSD > 8.1 (pfSense setup)

I can't find any useful hints.

Thanks.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

A google search on BC552SFP only reveals this thread. So I think you got your model number wrong ...

If you already have the card, try and get a PCI ID of it, this is usually the most reliable way to determine what hardware it is.

Otherwise, look at the card again, or make a picture of both sides and post that.


----------



## splattner (Nov 16, 2011)

its just a typo, sorry about that, it is written correctly in the Thread Subject

- HP NC552SFP-10-gb Ethnernet NIC

But anyway, we decided to use a Intel 10 GB Card with fully FreeBSD support.

regards,


----------

